# Love tort little wet footprints!!!



## lisalove (Apr 19, 2012)

Nodder's little prints are too cute and getting bigger!


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 19, 2012)

Awww now thats just too cute...


----------



## Mert (Apr 19, 2012)

Aww Adorable!!


----------



## Laurie (Apr 19, 2012)

That is too cute!!


----------



## wellington (Apr 19, 2012)

Ditto . But that big splat scared me for a minute, wow, really growing bigger whoo


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Apr 19, 2012)

So very cute. and they will get a lot BIGGER...heehee


----------



## Cadance (Apr 19, 2012)

That is so Cute!!!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 19, 2012)

That's a good looking tort you have!


----------



## Jacob (Apr 19, 2012)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Momof4 (Apr 19, 2012)

That is so cute!!


----------



## terryo (Apr 19, 2012)

Nodder is absolutely perfect. Love those little footprints!


----------



## Katherine (Apr 19, 2012)

Looking great!


----------



## lisalove (Apr 19, 2012)

terryo said:


> Nodder is absolutely perfect. Love those little footprints!



Thanks so much Terry--I'm flattered
I think he's perfect too!


----------



## l0velesly (Apr 20, 2012)

Perfect and cute!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Apr 20, 2012)

haha cute pics and very smooth sulcata!!!


----------



## tortadise (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice. Love his perfect shell. Good job.


----------



## Machin (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow he is beautiful, I cant wait for the sunshine so I can let my little fella out and about!


----------



## lisalove (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the great compliments!


----------



## HonuFonu23 (Apr 20, 2012)

I literally LOL'd. I love the footprints bubba makes in the dirt. Especially when he makes a full circle.


----------



## Morty the Torty (Apr 21, 2012)

He looks so good! And I love his enclosure! Is that sulcata seed mix growing there? And how high are your walls? Just one more question!!! How long is he outside during the day?


----------



## Irwin4530 (Apr 21, 2012)

TO CUTE!


----------



## Rockford (Apr 21, 2012)

That's adorable


----------



## lisalove (Apr 21, 2012)

Morty the Torty said:


> He looks so good! And I love his enclosure! Is that sulcata seed mix growing there? And how high are your walls? Just one more question!!! How long is he outside during the day?



Thanks-I think he's great too! He is quickly outgrowing his enclosure. Time for a bigger one!!
No problem with questions at all-feel free to ask any at all!

Seed is Grazing and Russian mixed together along with a little bird seed.
Walls are about 10", that way he has constant shade along 2 sides most of the day and 1 side is always shaded.
Weather allowing, I put him out around 10am and bring him back in around 4pm.
Let me know what else you'd like to know!


----------

